# Cooperação com o IPMA



## Vince (7 Jan 2011 às 08:59)

No final do ano passado o Dr. Adérito Serrão, Presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia convidou a administração do MeteoPT.com para uma reunião na sede da instituição para debater alguns temas ligados à meteorologia nacional e formas de cooperação de comunidades de aficionados como a nossa. Nessa reunião além do presidente estiverem presentes diversos responsáveis de diferentes departamentos como observação remota, observação meteorológica e clima, relações exteriores, bem como membros da equipa do MeteoPT.com 

A reunião prolongou-se por duas horas e foi muito interessante, discutiram-se muitos dos assuntos que por aqui têm sido abordados ao longo dos anos. Na sequência também do inquérito que lançou o ano passado o Instituto pretendia ouvir as opiniões e sugestões desta comunidade.

O tema mais importante dessa reunião foi a cooperação desta "rede" de membros poder ser aproveitada no dia a dia do trabalho do Instituto. Ficou assim decidido nos próximos meses lançar várias iniciativas, como por exemplo o desenvolvimento duma infraestrutura que permita que membros desta comunidade submetam alguma informação importante que ocorra em determinado local do país e essa informação chegar rapidamente ao Instituto bem como dados significativos registados por estações amadoras.

Outras ideias/conceitos foram discutidos, como uma rede de colaboradores/observadores voluntários que em diferentes partes do país cooperem com o Instituto, conceitos inspirados por exemplo no Skywarn ou no NWS Cooperative Observer Program norte americano. 

O IM tem tido diversos tipos de dificuldades no terreno ao longo dos tempos, e algumas delas poderiam ser colmatadas com a ajuda da sociedade civil à semelhança do que acontece nalguns países, e segundo o IM e nós concordamos, provavelmente será em comunidades como estas, atentas à meteorologia, apaixonadas e dedicadas, que mais facilmente se poderá encontrar pessoas com o perfil adequado que queiram colaborar.

Simultaneamente o Instituto vai melhorar dentro das possibilidades algumas das sugestões que tem sido dadas por aqui. Nem tudo será possível, por razões técnicas, financeiras ou outras, mas no que for possível encontrámos muita receptividade por parte do Instituto em querer melhorar.

Sobre esses assuntos, daremos mais informações à medida que essas iniciativas forem progredindo.


Uma das coisas mais desejados por esta comunidade ao longo dos anos tem sido o tempo de actualização do radar e um menor atraso na disponibilização das imagens, e desde a passada noite as imagens do radar de Loulé já tem *actualizações de 10 minutos* (antes era 30m) e um menor atraso na disponibilização do último _frame_, agora apenas *7 minutos*, valor idêntico ao que se pratica noutros países que estavam melhores do que nós nesta área.  







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp


O MeteoPT.com em nome desta comunidade agradeceu ao IM o interesse e receptividade e vamos todos trabalhar nestas iniciativas de forma a ajudar-mos o Instituto no que nos for possível.


----------



## fsl (7 Jan 2011 às 09:52)

Aplaudo totalmente a iniciativa.
Considero que a nossa "Rede" de informação, desde que totalmente aproveitada, poderá ser de enorme utilidade para as previsões do IM. A estruturação e sistematização dos canais e procedimentos, será o caminho para se atingir o objectivo.
Será um Serviço muito útil a prestar pelo MeteoPT.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

Não referiram nada sobre a situação dos outros radares?


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 10:41)

Lousano disse:


> Não referiram nada sobre a situação dos outros radares?



Sim, o que já é público. O do Norte deve entrar em funcionamento em 2013, por parte do IM está tudo pronto há muito, projectos, licenças também está tudo pronto, concursos deverão ser lançados este ano, obras a prolongarem-se por 2012 e com calibrações e testes espera-se que em 2013 seja uma realidade. O de Coruche deve ficar novamente operacional em Janeiro, o atraso tem tido a ver com material que tem/teve que vir da Alemanha. O da Madeira está bem encaminhado. Como se compreende, o IM mais do que ninguém quer ter os radares operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2011 às 10:44)

Achei muito bem e espero que corra tudo bem!


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

Nunca é demais renovar o agradecimento ao IM por mais este avanço!

Imagens de radar em tempo "quase real" com uma actualização em 10 minutos é uma ferramenta extremamente útil à monitorização de fenómenos severos.

Muito obrigado IM


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2011 às 12:15)

Junto-me a todos vós neste dia de regozijo meteorológico! Obrigado IM, muito obrigado! 

Ainda nem acredito, actualizações com intervalos de 10 minutos! Espectáculo!!!

Grandes mudanças que se estão a operar, hoje fez-se história! Algum dia falarão deste momento: 
_-"Foi a 7 de Janeiro de 2011, quando..."_ hehehe 

Agora venha lá essa rede de colaboradores/observadores! 

Obrigado Administração e moderação MeteoPT!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jan 2011 às 12:22)

Devemos agradecer o espírito de abertura do IM, de forma a retribuir também o reconhecimento por parte daquele instituto oficial, todo o trabalho alcançado pela comunidade METEOPT! 
É bom saber que existe agora uma vontade em manter uma porta aberta para com a comunidade no sentido de se obterem sinergias, quanto mais não seja, pela retribuição de um feedback ao seus serviços prestados de forma a consumarem a sua melhoria contínua! Este feedback da comunidade meteopt, poderá ser considerado como um indicador da sua performance nas diversas actividades do IM, através dos inquéritos de satisfação, ou de reclamações/sugestões enviadas para o seu site. Mas também é importante relembrar que enquanto comunidade somos um cliente colectivo, como tal expressivo, e será igualmente importante manter as nossas responsabilidades individuais enquanto membros. O espírito de entreajuda, a qualidade dos posts e a nossa abertura para quem queira participar e saber mais de meteorologia, enfim expor aqui a sua paixão sem medo de estar a escrever asneiras mas com a humildade de querer aprender!

Um obrigado ao IM, à administração meteopt, seus moderadores e colaboradores!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 12:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Mas também é importante relembrar que enquanto comunidade somos um cliente colectivo, como tal expressivo, e será igualmente importante manter as nossas responsabilidades individuais enquanto membros. O espírito de entreajuda, a qualidade dos posts e a nossa abertura para quem queira participar e saber mais de meteorologia, enfim expor aqui a sua paixão sem medo de estar a escrever asneiras mas com a humildade de querer aprender!



Nem mais.

O valor da nossa expressão será quanto maior, quanto melhor a qualidade da informação que prestamos. O IM não é alheio nem indiferente a isso.
E os elos vão-se criando, e as dificuldades ultrapassando.
Mesmo sabendo nós de todas as limitações que eles têm, há coisas que podem ir melhorando aos poucos.

O radar a 10 minutos e com uma rápida actualização, era um grande desejo nosso. Obrigado IM! 

Quanto a nós, devemos continuar e melhorar a nossa prestação enquanto aficionados pela meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2011 às 13:09)

Reajo com muita surpresa a esta evolução. Os meus parabéns ao IM e também ao MeteoPT por unirem esforços no sentido de juntos desenvolverem uma melhor cobertura do país, não só através de uma rede de estações meteorológicas, como também através das melhorias nos tempos de actualização dos radares.


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2011 às 13:10)

É com grande orgulho que acolho esta noticia

Ao que parece, a nossa preocupação com o bom funcionamento do IM...e as nossas criticas construtivas ( embora com alguns exageros, especialmente nas alturas de maior actividade ), teem surtido efeito..

É óbvio que o IM tem noção das limitações económicas que infelizmente lhes são impostas...é-me claro que o IM também gostaria de ter um grau de evolução maior possível...é um sonho do IM e nosso, que certas entidades cujas atitudes revelam somente demagogia, frustram a todo o momento.

Espero que com a abertura de um canal de comunicação eficaz entre a comunidade amadora e os profissionais se possa tornar a meteorologia e todas as suas vertentes numa actividade mais prolifera e com melhores resultados, em Portugal


----------



## Zapiao (7 Jan 2011 às 13:36)

AnDré disse:


> Nem mais.
> 
> 
> O radar a 10 minutos e com uma rápida actualização, era um grande desejo nossa. Obrigado IM!



Mas só actualiza os indices refletividade e ñ a precipitaçao/h


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Zapiao disse:


> Mas só actualiza os indices refletividade e ñ a precipitaçao/h



Em quase em todo o lado só são disponibilizadas imagens da reflectividade. A precipitação/hora é um produto que não é tão fiável porque é um pós-processamento da reflectividade, tem o seu interesse, mas com certeza iria demorar mais tempo a aparecer no site do I.M.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 14:01)

Um muito obrigado ao I.M


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Os meus sinceros parabéns a toda esta comunidade  E um obrigado ao IM por nos reconhecer como uma peça importante no acompanhamento e divulgação da meteorologia em Portugal


----------



## Johnny Storm (7 Jan 2011 às 15:12)

Também estou muito surpreendido mesmo pela humildade do Presidente do IM ao reconhecer que uma comunidade amadora (e não só, porque também cá andam muitos profissionais) tem a capacidade de fornecer informação vital para o acompanhamento dos diversos fenómenos meteorológicos que nos vão afectando. Só posso aplaudir os gestores do fórum e a direcção do IM pela iniciativa de promover esta colaboração!


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Jan 2011 às 17:00)

Johnny Storm disse:


> Só posso aplaudir os gestores do fórum e a direcção do IM pela iniciativa de promover esta colaboração!



Eu acho é que é de aplaudir os bons amadores. 
Soube, através de um colega de trabalho, que pelo menos um dos projectos chegou aos ouvidos do IM. Quase de certeza que outros também e... a sua qualidade só pode seduzir os profissinais e institutos.
A área a que tenho estado mais ligado, a astronomia, apresenta vários exemplos de amadores em projectos PROAM... amadores portugueses a publicar papers nas melhores revistas mundiais.
Amadores fazem as coisas por amor, por paixão! Com tempo, estudo podemos chegar a fazer trabalho catita. E olhem que dados fiáveis e de qualidade são absolutamente uma benção para muitos investigadores.
Agora um passo de cada vez e seriedade.
bom trabalho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Estou mesmo surpreendido em a instituição do IM reconhecer o nosso valor, e nós podermos dar o nosso contributo para que esta intituição evoluia, e os meus parabéns a esta comunidade
Mais uma vez muito obrigado IM.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Hoje é um grande dia para o MeteoPT

A nossa comunidade e o IM podem crescer e melhorar se trabalharem em conjunto. O IM mostrou muita humildade e compreendeu que um grupo bastante grande de pessoas que amam a meteorologia e que se encontram espalhadas por quase todo o País, pode ter muita utilidade no seguimento meteorológico, principalmente em situações de tempo severo.


Fico feliz por saber que agora as imagens de radar são quase em tempo real, era uma coisa que se pedia à muito aqui no MeteoPT e que o IM agora disponibilizou

VIVA O METEOPT VIVA O IM


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 19:17)

Bem... Que se pode dizer?? Eu direi que é excelente mesmo!!! Muitos parabens e obrigados ao IM e aos membros da administração!!! Agora so falta sermos um organismo oficial!! hehehe mas não vamos exajerar!!
Já é muito bom isto, tanto a cooperação como a novidade do radar!!


Até nos dá mais vontade de andarmos por aqui e a fazer um bom trabalho!!!
Eu sei um dos observadores!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> O MeteoPT.com em nome desta comunidade agradeceu ao IM o interesse e receptividade e vamos todos trabalhar nestas iniciativas de forma a ajudar-mos o Instituto no que nos for possível.



Disseste tudo, obrigado IM, fiquei bastante surpreso com tal atitude


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2011 às 20:03)

Foi com enorme regozijo que li estas noticias!
É um orgulho fazer parte desta comunidade!
E um palavra ao IM, pelo reconhecimento do potencial do Meteopt.com e no interesse numa cooperação. Muito bem.
E outra palavra a toda a administração deste nosso Fórum, pelo trabalho desenvolvido e que tem elevado os padrões de qualidade deste nosso espaço!

As coisas às vezes demoram, mas esta evolução é um sinal de que estamos no bom caminho e a fazer correctamente o que nos compete. 

E venha de lá a rede de observadores, que certamente terá muitos voluntários. Eu serei um deles!


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Sinto-me satisfeito por se ter chegado a este nível de confiança entre os organismos oficiais e a comunidade amadora. Agora é continuar a melhorar a informação que vamos colocando aqui. 

Vamos ver como será essa rede de observadores!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Que bela surpresa esta.Nunca pensei receber uma noticia destas.
é de enaltecer o reconhecimento dado pelo IM  a outros Forums Amadores,como o Meteopt.

Por vezes olha-se para o IM como sendo uma organizaçao intocavel,fechada e sem espaço para dialogo.Estas afirmaçoes vem comprovar o contrario,que sao tambem sujeitos a fragilidades e que nao substimam a ajuda de comunidades amadoras.
Temos todos a ganhar com esta cooperaçao e espero que seja o principio de uma consolidacao de conhecimentos entre o IM e o Meteopt.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 21:06)

Antes:







Agora:






Quem seguiu hoje durante o dia algumas células, notou bem a diferença no "novo" radar. Consegue-se prever com uma grande fiabilidade quando começa a chover, a direcção das células e devido às imagens surgirem agora com um pequeno atraso, tornou-se na minha ferramenta favorita.  Resumindo, deixou de ser "inútil".

Obrigado I.M. Da nossa parte também vamos fazer o que for possível para melhorar o panorama da Meteorologia em Portugal.


----------



## Knyght (7 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

Os meus parabéns ao IM e aos administradores/moderadores/utilizadores que fazem este a maior comunidade amadora nesta aérea aqui muito se aprende desde sejamos interessados pois sempre que se coloca uma duvida, há o melhor de cada um dos membros.

Parabéns Meteopt


----------



## Pixie (7 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Boa noticia, parabéns!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

O resultado do esforço de todos os membros do MeteoPT está à vista; parabéns aos administradores e uma palavra especial de agradecimento ao trabalho desenvolvido pelo IM, pese embora todas as limitações que lhe são impostas em termos hierárquicos.

Portugal e a meteorologia só têm a ganhar no estreitamento da cooperação entre o IM e o MeteoPT


----------



## Reportorio (7 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Os meus sinceros parabens aos administradores e ao IM pelo reconhecimento da dedicação dos meteorologistas amadores.
Isto também nos obriga a nós amadores a um maior sentido de responsabilidade.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Jan 2011 às 00:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Em quase em todo o lado só são disponibilizadas imagens da reflectividade. A precipitação/hora é um produto que não é tão fiável porque é um pós-processamento da reflectividade, tem o seu interesse, mas com certeza iria demorar mais tempo a aparecer no site do I.M.



Ja agora para que serve a reflectividade?


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Jan 2011 às 01:43)

Boas

Acho que ainda não estou em mim, de tão contente.

 O que falamos, berramos e juntos alguns lutaram  para que um dia isto fosse possível.

Vamos então nos organizar.


Abraços


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2011 às 02:07)

Sem duvida um passo muito importante dado pelo IM um muito obrigado  e cá estamos disponíveis para ajudar no que podermos


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2011 às 03:01)

Grande dia. Em simultâneo as duas melhores notícias desde que acompanho o forum:
- Na questão da cooperação, porque sempre imaginei o IM como uma instituição pública que, como tal, ignorasse e desprezasse qualquer tipo de colaboração com organizações amadoras mas de tanto valor como a nossa.
- Na questão do radar, estou tão contente que quase me apetece esquecer as dezenas (centenas?) de vezes ao longo dos últimos anos que desejei ter essa informação prestada em condições. Assim sim, é serviço público de utilidade e qualidade. Fica só a dúvida de qual a razão de não ter sido feito mais cedo...
Parabéns ao IM por constatar o óbvio, ou seja, a utilidade a vários níveis de  uma rede de partilha de dados e informação alargada, e por melhorar substancialmente o serviço prestado;
Parabéns a administradores, moderadores e utilizadores mais entusiastas do forum pelo excelente trabalho e dedicação ao longo destes anos. Muito aprendi com vocês sobre esta nossa paixão.
Resta agora saber como se vai desenvolver a cooperação. Da nossa parte impõe-se mais do que nunca rigor e responsabilidade.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 08:42)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja agora para que serve a reflectividade?



Neste tópico tens muita informação sobre tecnologia de radar, alguma questão usem esse:

 Fundamentos do radar meteorológico


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Jan 2011 às 11:09)

Muito obrigado por tudo IM


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 12:29)

Muitos parabéns ao IM pelo radar e por terem dado alguma atenção a estes maluquitos.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2011 às 13:16)

Quantos de nós já não pensaram que esta ou outro tipo de colaboração seria inevitável?! 
Quem melhor do que comunidades desta natureza para estreitar ligações de cooperação em projectos de verdadeiro serviço público como este?
Ambos os lados certamente serão beneficiados. 
Parabéns a esta comunidade já com reputação acrescida.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Muitos obrigado


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

Esta notícia é excelente, significa uma *grande* vantagem e um *grande* desenvolvimento na área da meteorologia. 

Digo vantagem porque graças a esta cooperação, penso que a maneira como a meteorologia é hoje em dia abordada e estudada em Portugal vai ser completamente revolucionada. 

Digo grande desenvolvimento porque é _n_ o número de vantagens que esta cooperação traz, para todos os Portugueses e amantes da área. 

Parabéns por esta novidade, que desejo que no futuro se transforme num importante destaque a nível nacional. O esforço que tenho a certeza que todos nós nesta casa fazemos todos os dias para melhorar cada vez mais o amanhã foi recompensado. 

Como disse o miguel, cá estamos para ajudarmos no que pudermos.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2011 às 17:08)

Não querendo estar a ser repetitivo em relação aos comentários já postados, deixo igualmente uma palavra de agradecimento ao IM, bem como de parabéns, por se disponibilizar a efectuar este _upgrade_ no radar, e tomar o fórum como possível fonte de dados, credibilizando-o. 

São imensas as novidades que ao longo do último ano têm sido reveladas. Como membro, sinto orgulho de pertencer a esta comunidade.

Um bem-haja.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 17:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Não querendo estar a ser repetitivo em relação aos comentários já postados, deixo igualmente uma palavra de agradecimento ao IM, bem como de parabéns, por se disponibilizar a efectuar este _upgrade_ no radar, e tomar o fórum como possível fonte de dados, credibilizando-o.
> 
> São imensas as novidades que ao longo do último ano têm sido reveladas. Como membro, sinto orgulho de pertencer a esta comunidade.
> 
> Um bem-haja.



Nem mais. Obrigado IM.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

Em tempos de penúria, todos os recursos são escassos.

 A cooperação entre entidade pública (o IM) e privados (a nossa modesta comunidade), surge assim naturalmente, vai concerteza contribuir para um melhor conhecimento da realidade portuguesa em termos meteorológicos.

 Mãos à obra.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

Os meus parabéns a todos os que contribuíram a esta cooperação com o IM
Ainda esta madrugada já me deu jeito a nova actualização do radar de 10 em 10 mins.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

De facto, é um enorme passo rumo ao futuro. Todos nós aqui estamos de parabéns e parabéns ao IM por ter aberto as portas a esta comunidade, de facto, temos todos a ganhar com isso. Com as imagens de radar de 10 em 10 minutos, consegue-se acompanhar as situações perigosas que aproximam-se quase em tempo real. 

Essa foi uma das melhorias que o IM devia fazer e está concluída. Agora, é melhorar os avisos meteorológicos para que cheguem antecipadamente à população e não sejam lançados tardiamente como às vezes acontece. Acho que com a colaboração de todos nós e o IM temos tudo para melhorar. 

Parabéns ao IM e ao METEOPT.


----------



## Profetaa (8 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Afinal nem tudo vai mal neste país...
É caso pra dizer que "a união faz a força".
Parabéns aos intervenientes.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2011 às 03:28)

O meu muito obrigado e os meus parabéns a todos!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2011 às 19:21)

De fim-de-semana fora de casa é de peito cheio que vejo a notícia. Um grandessíssimo obrigado ao IM e à administração do fórum pelas evoluções feitas. Todos ganhamos com isto.

A próxima tarefa é o IM aproveitar os dados amadores para as suas previsões e observações.


----------



## rufer (9 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

Sem dúvida uma notícia excelente e também demonstra a importância destas comunidades e da própria internet. 
Uma palavra também para o IM, que demonstra atenção a estes fóruns e percebe que somos apaixonados por este tema e que podemos ser úteis, uma vez que estamos espalhados por todo Portugal.
Parabéns a todos e também em especial para os administradores do meteopt.
Excelente.


----------



## zejorge (9 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Parabéns ao IM pela iniciativa, e um muito obrigado aos gestores deste portal, pela forma como o dirigem, sendo dessa forma reconhecido pelo IM a sua utilidade.

Cumpts


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 19:15)

Uma enorme vantagem de se disponibilizar imagens de 10 em 10 minutos reside no facto de ser possível agora detectar também movimentos secundários das formações nebulosas, para lá do movimento principal.

Assim, por exemplo, numa determinada linha de instabilidade, que tenha como movimento principal um deslocamento de oeste para leste (sentido predominante à latitude de Portugal Continental), pode ser possível detectar também um movimento secundário dentro da própria linha de instabilidade (tipo norte-sul ou o inverso ou tipo do mar para terra ou o inverso, etc.). Isto é muito importante no caso da linha de instabilidade apresentar células muito activas e existir a necessidade de fazer previsões de curto prazo, entre uma a duas horas.

Já pode observar esta situação que descrevo no passado Sábado, ao final da tarde, quando uma linha de instabilidade cruzou o Algarve de Oeste a Este e existiam células que provinham do mar para terra e que acabaram mesmo por “morrer” na praia, algures entre Faro e Olhão …


----------



## Johnny Storm (13 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

c.bernardino disse:


> Eu acho é que é de aplaudir os bons amadores.
> Soube, através de um colega de trabalho, que pelo menos um dos projectos chegou aos ouvidos do IM. Quase de certeza que outros também e... a sua qualidade só pode seduzir os profissinais e institutos.
> A área a que tenho estado mais ligado, a astronomia, apresenta vários exemplos de amadores em projectos PROAM... amadores portugueses a publicar papers nas melhores revistas mundiais.
> Amadores fazem as coisas por amor, por paixão! Com tempo, estudo podemos chegar a fazer trabalho catita. E olhem que dados fiáveis e de qualidade são absolutamente uma benção para muitos investigadores.
> ...



Estás coberto de razão, a Monthly Weather Review, por exemplo está cheia de papers escritos por gente amadora que estava no sítio certo à hora certa.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 13:54)

Hoje o IM deu mais um passo, no sentido de melhorar o serviço por eles prestado e satisfazer alguns dos mais insistentes pedidos.

Já é possível consultar os extremos diários de todas as estações na página do IM. No canto superior direito, da secção: "Observações à superfície", existe a opção: Tipo de resumo: _Diário_.






Aí temos acesso aos extremos diários dos seguintes parâmetros:
- Temperatura: Mínima, média e máxima.
- Humidade relativa: Mínima, média e máxima.
- Pressão atmosférica média diária.
- Precipitação acumulada (diária).
- Intensidade média e máxima do vento, assim como o rumo predominante.

Alguns exemplos:

Temperatura máxima ontem na região norte:







Precipitação acumulada ontem na região sul:







Intensidade do vento:






Em relação a este último parâmetro, chamo à atenção para o seguinte.
Apesar de no canto superior esquerdo a unidade do vento ser km/h, os valores no mapa estão em m/s. Aliás, isso pode ser comprovado na legenda do mapa que diz: _"Valor Máximo (rajada) Diário da Intensidade do vento registada a 6 metros de altura (m/s)."_

Existem ainda, em relação aos dados de ontem, alguns erros neste parâmetro, nomeadamente nas estações de S.Pedro de Moel, Santa Cruz e Zambujeira, que indicam valores absurdos. Provavelmente dados que não foram filtrados.


Por fim, resta-me dar mais uma vez os parabéns ao IM por mais esta inovação há muito desejada por muitos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

Ca esta mais uma grande novidade do IM,este Més de Abril tem sido prodigo em boas noticias.

Este resumo diario de cada estaçao é perfeito.

Obrigado IM.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Abr 2011 às 23:37)

Um grande obrigado ao I.M. por mais esta inovação, é de facto uma informação muito útil.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 01:17)

Muito obrigado I.M! Mais uma vez a concretizar o desejo de muitos


----------



## Administrador (19 Abr 2012 às 18:07)

Como é sabido de todos o Instituto de Meteorologia sofreu recentemente as mudanças resultantes de um novo enquadramento definido pelo actual Governo. Assim sendo, o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, Dr. Adérito Serrão cessou também as funções do seu cargo. 

Em missiva enviada à direcção do MeteoPT.com dirigiu os melhores cumprimentos à comunidade, realçando o trabalho de cooperação efectuado, nomeadamente nos últimos anos. A equipa do MeteoPT.com vem por este meio dar conhecimento à comunidade desta mensagem que publicamos com devida autorização, enviando também nesta ocasião os melhores cumprimentos e desejos das maiores felicidades.

Finalizamos com um agradecimento ao Dr. Adérito Serrão em nome de todos os membros do fórum pela evolução positiva que o IM teve nos últimos anos, sobretudo a colaboração com a sociedade civil no que nos parece um modelo exemplar a seguir noutros organismos do Estado, e esperando que o que de positivo se construiu continue a evoluir favoravelmente no futuro. Da nossa parte comprometemo-nos a manter com o SMN a cooperação até aqui desenvolvida, procurando sempre novas formas de interacção num espírito de serviço em prol da Meteorologia em Portugal.

A equipa do MeteoPT.com


----------




> Exmº Senhor,
> 
> Na impossibilidade de interlocução direta com a totalidade dos membros do fórum meteopt, dirijo-me a si na continuidade de outros contactos que mantivemos e pela consideração da sua ação moderadora e tecnicamente sustentada no seio do grupo.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2012 às 18:26)

Nada demais a comentar...
Deixo aqui apenas os mais sinceros votos de felicidades ao Sr. Adérito Serrão, e um muito obrigado pelo espirito de abertura ao exterior e continuo aperfeiçoamento do serviço do IM que este senhor desenvolveu nos ultimos anos.

Deixo tambem um pedido de desculpas pelo facto de por vezes terem ocorrido algumas criticas talvez exageradas por parte de alguns membros ( onde me incluo)...mas suponho ser normal por vezes ocorrerem estas situações de amor-ódio.. 

Uma salva de palmas á comunidade meteorologica Portuguesa!


----------



## Norther (20 Abr 2012 às 02:21)

Faço das tuas palavras as minhas stormy, um grande abraço Sr. Adérito Serrão e muitas felicidades para o seu futuro


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2012 às 11:43)

Outra forma sugestiva de apresentar avisos meteorológicos que achei com boa apresentação gráfica e que pode servir de exemplo para o Instituto de Meteorologia:

http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2012 às 18:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Outra forma sugestiva de apresentar avisos meteorológicos que achei com boa apresentação gráfica e que pode servir de exemplo para o Instituto de Meteorologia:
> 
> http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/



Desconhecia este sitio... Obrigado pela partilha! 

Concordo! Creio que o caminho para o IM é mesmo esse!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2012 às 18:43)

Já eu penso que a forma mais simples e mais _precisa_ do SAM do IPMA ter sucesso é usar o mesmo sistema que o ESTOFEX usa. 
Para cada evento, delimitar zonas de condições meteorológicas adversas e uma breve descrição.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2012 às 19:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já eu penso que a forma mais simples e mais _precisa_ do SAM do IPMA ter sucesso é usar o mesmo sistema que o ESTOFEX usa.
> Para cada evento, delimitar zonas de condições meteorológicas adversas e uma breve descrição.



Totalmente de acordo.


----------



## bigfire (19 Dez 2012 às 01:01)

O nosso IM, agora mudou de nome (IPMA-Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera)? Apesar de a página estar com um aspecto muito melhor, a mudança de nome foi a principal supresa para mim.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2013 às 01:48)

Gostaria de saber se "Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h" no *Arquipélago da Madeira* continua a ser o valor ocorrido no dia 9 de Dezembrio de 1976, na Encumeada.
Poderá alguém do IPMA actualizar aquele dado? Em 20 de Fevereiro de 2010, o Areeiro teve mais de 380 mm quando deixou de registar dados às 17h10...


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2015 às 22:39)

Um contributo...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 00:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Gostaria de saber se "Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h" no *Arquipélago da Madeira* continua a ser o valor ocorrido no dia 9 de Dezembrio de 1976, na Encumeada.
> Poderá alguém do IPMA actualizar aquele dado? Em 20 de Fevereiro de 2010, o Areeiro teve mais de 380 mm quando deixou de registar dados às 17h10...



Da publicação "*Intensidade, duração e frequência da precipitação no Arquipélago da Madeira*" de S.M.Rocha Faria e S.F.Godinho, fascículo XXIX d'O Clima de Portugal, do INMG, 1983,
identifico os seguintes valores notáveis da "Precipitação máxima em 24 horas", que apresento aqui como exemplos que ultrapassam o "Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h -  *277,0 mm * - Encumeada -  9/12/1976" indicado na página http://www.ipma.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_md.xml (Extremos Climatológicos - Arquipélago da Madeira):

Arieiro (período analisado 1937-1980), coord. Lat.32º43'N / Long.16º55'W, altitude 1610m:
*522,3 mm* - Nov.1963
*441,0 mm* - Jan.1965
*434,2 mm* - Jun.1964
313,0 mm - Jan.1953
308,0 mm - Nov.1949
283,0 mm - Jan.1941

Ponta Delgada (período analisado 1951-1980), coord. Lat.32º49'N / Long.16º59'W, altitude 136m:
300,1 mm - Nov.1952

Queimadas (período analisado 1939-1979), coord. Lat.32º46'N / Long.16º54'W, altitude 860m:
*455,0 mm* - Mar.1943

Loural (período analisado 1946-1974), coord. Lat.32º46'N / Long.17º02'W, altitude 290m:
300,4 mm - Jan.1963

Naquela publicação do INMG também figura o valor indicado na página do IPMA:
Encumeada de S.Vicente (período analisado 1960-1980), coord. Lat.32º45'N / Long.17º01'W, altitude 950m:
277,0 mm - Dez. 1976.

Percebe-se daqui que talvez o valor na página do IPMA diga respeito apenas às datas posteriores a 1965. No entanto, para o continente, são indicados extremos com datas anteriores a 1966.

Mesmo os 380 mm referidos como acumulado incompleto do dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 é inferior aos quatro valores mais altos indicados acima. Não é provável que o valor efectivo do acumulado diário do dia 20/02/2010 fosse significativamente superior a 380 mm, uma vez que quando a estação deixou de registar já o período de precipitação da intempérie tinha praticamente terminado.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

Hoje nota-se claramente a discrepância entre a geolocalização das DEA referenciadas no site do IPMA e o local onde as mesmas ocorreram… a deficiência ocorre no mapa do IPMA.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2016 às 21:34)

*IPMA: No olho do furacão (uma manhã com meteorologistas)*

"A situação está muito complicada amanhã”. São 10h25 de quarta-feira e para Nuno Moreira isso é uma novidade. O chefe da divisão de Previsão Meteorológica, Vigilância e Serviços Espaciais do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) acaba de entrar na sala e é rapidamente informado sobre o tempo que vai estar esta quinta-feira. As notícias parecem não ser animadoras para o público, mas deixam os meteorologistas entusiasmados.
Portugal vai ser atravessado por um sistema frontal que trará chuva forte até meio da tarde. Segue-se um período de aguaceiros e, mais para o fim do dia, outro sistema frontal atinge o território nacional. Ou seja, mais chuvas fortes.
É isto. E é isto mesmo que, quinze minutos depois, a meteorologista Sandra Correia vai dizer na videoconferência diária que os especialistas do IPMA têm com alguns elementos da Protecção Civil. Nuno Moreira precisa: entre quinta e sábado, no Minho e Douro Litoral, esperam-se 150 milímetros de chuva, um valor relativamente elevado que poderá motivar medidas preventivas da Protecção Civil. Mas isso é lá com eles. No IPMA, a acção escolhida foi para já a emissão de avisos amarelos, que podem tornar-se laranja mais tarde, caso a situação o justifique.
Eram 6h50 quando Paula Leitão notou a chegada do segundo sistema frontal. Olhando para os vários ecrãs de computador espalhados pela secretária, um leigo não veria mais do que um mapa da Península Ibérica coberto de manchas amarelas, laranjas e verdes que se deslocavam de norte para sul. Mas a meteorologista, já com quase onze horas de trabalho às costas, identificou nessas manchas um foco de atenção que até aí não existia. “Como é que eu escrevo isto?”, pergunta, de olhos postos no computador onde tem escritas as previsões do tempo para o dia. “Temos chuva, depois passa a aguaceiros e volta a chuva forte…”
De Deus e da matemática – Para quem está habituado a números, símbolos e mapas, lidar com as palavras pode ser difícil, sobretudo quando não se deve entrar em detalhes excessivos, sob o risco de os textos se tornarem incompreensíveis. “Às vezes percebemos o que vai acontecer, mas não conseguimos explicar. Só com um boneco e uma palestra de dez minutos” isso seria possível, ri-se Paula, que, às 7h20, quando os primeiros raios de sol estão a surgir, decide emitir os avisos amarelos e deixar definitivamente claro que há nuvens a aproximar-se no horizonte.



No instituto desde 1990, Paula Leitão ainda é do tempo em que poucos radares meteorológicos havia, imagens de satélite eram uma miragem e grande parte do trabalho fazia-se à mão. Hoje, na sala das previsões meteorológicas, o que salta logo à vista é um enorme video-wall de nove televisões onde há gráficos, mapas, imagens de satélite e de radar em constante movimento. Em 24 anos muita coisa mudou, os modelos usados melhoraram significativamente e até já é um programa informático que prevê as temperaturas, mas as falhas não se podem evitar.
Não há modelo matemático nenhum que consiga prever a natureza. É preciso fazer aproximações. Modelar a natureza é uma obra para Deus, não é para os matemáticos”, diz a meteorologista.
E, por isso, “há uma boa receptividade, as pessoas acham que fazemos um bom trabalho”, considera Ângela Lourenço, que às 7h50 já está a ouvir de Paula as conclusões do trabalho da noite e prepara-se para assumir o controlo a partir daí. “Há uma tentativa de eficiência: os colegas alertam para os pontos com os quais nos devemos preocupar. Temos de ser selectivos”, diz. Esta quarta-feira, devido às previsões para quinta, que são actualizadas ao longo do dia, o mais crítico era a precipitação, o vento e a agitação marítima.



Está lá? É do tempo? – A sala que o centro operacional de previsão de tempo ocupa fica no segundo andar do edifício-sede do IPMA, no aeroporto de Lisboa. Além da equipa responsável pela meteorologia em Portugal Continental e na Madeira (os Açores têm um departamento próprio), no espaço trabalham também meteorologistas especializados na previsão aeronáutica e observadores – a estes compete interpretar dados recebidos das estações meteorológicas espalhadas pelo país e perceber se estas estão a trabalhar normalmente ou se há anomalias.
A partir das 8h, quando entra o turno do dia, a principal prioridade é preparar a videoconferência com a Protecção Civil, que ocorre todos os dias às 10h40. Depois de o sossego da madrugada ser perturbado momentaneamente enquanto as equipas que saem e entram falam entre si, o silêncio regressa à sala e Sandra Correia lança-se à criação de uma apresentação de PowerPoint. Tem mais ou menos duas horas e meia para preparar um conjunto de cinco ou seis diapositivos. Parece fácil, mas envolve ler e reler mapas, ler e reler observações, ler e reler gráficos. E, por vezes, atender telefones.
Nunca nos podemos esquecer de uma coisa: somos serviço público. Quem nos paga são os portugueses, trabalhamos para os portugueses”, refere Ângela Lourenço, que se encarrega da conversa para não perturbar Sandra. E encarrega-se também de atender o telefone aos jornalistas e outras pessoas que ligam para saber como vai estar o tempo.
Há uns anos, os meteorologistas não recebiam chamadas a perguntar pelo estado do tempo, mas isso mudou e agora é normal o telefone tocar. Ligam jornalistas e produtores de cinema e televisão, mas, para Ângela, “a senhora que quer estender a roupa também tem direito”. E, porque essa senhora poderá não ter acesso à internet, – onde o estado do tempo é permanentemente actualizado –, existe um serviço, que talvez muitos desconheçam, de teletempo. É o 760 786 774, custa sessenta cêntimos mais IVA e, através de um sistema automático, informa quem liga sobre a meteorologia para todo o continente e ilhas. Antigamente, quem telefonava podia escolher sobre que região queria informações, mas os cortes financeiros tornaram o serviço apenas nacional.



O mundo no laboratório, o laboratório no mundo – Em nome da eficiência financeira, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera foi criado, em Março de 2012, pela fusão de uma série de outros institutos públicos das áreas do mar e pescas, geologia marinha e projectos de investigação em transportes marítimos. E também pela inclusão dos serviços do Instituto de Meteorologia, que sempre ocupou as instalações do aeroporto de Lisboa e onde chegaram a trabalhar centenas de pessoas na vigilância meteorológica e sismológica.
“Até relojoeiro havia”, diz Joana Sanches, meteorologista que se ocupou durante a noite das previsões para o estado do mar, enquanto faz a visita guiada ao segundo andar. Chegada ao instituto em 2005, Joana já não conheceu o relojoeiro, que trabalhava para que todos os relógios estivessem sincronizados com os da Organização Meteorológica Mundial, a entidade “extremamente rigorosa” que tem como missão “coordenar todos os países para seguirem os mesmos procedimentos” no que à meteorologia diz respeito.



Com a criação do IPMA, “houve uma grande remodelação” não só nas estruturas da entidade como na própria disposição dos andares e das pessoas, conta Joana. Ao mesmo tempo, lembra Ângela, o número de procedimentos automatizados aumentou “e isso é bom”, mas há muito mais informação para processar – e “o equilíbrio [do número] de pessoas necessário não é fácil de encontrar”.
Quando vai ao baú das memórias dos quase vinte anos que já leva no instituto, Ângela separa os momentos marcantes entre aqueles que afectaram o público e aqueles que só a entusiasmaram enquanto cientista. “Tenho de estar permanentemente a estudar, não só de me actualizar, mas de estudar, de aprender”. Para a sua história pessoal ficam os episódios dos temporais do Outono de 1997 (escassos meses depois de ter começado a trabalhar ali), as ondas de calor e os incêndios de 2003 e 2005 e o temporal da Madeira em 2010.
Todos os episódios com vítimas mortais são os que mais nos marcam. Um dos grandes problemas da meteorologia é que não conseguimos simular em laboratório o fenómeno no seu conjunto, só em partes. Por isso, os fenómenos são o laboratório”, afirma.
Ainda há pouco tempo, uma das situações com que os especialistas do IPMA tiveram de lidar foi a inundação de algumas zonas de Lisboa, por duas ocasiões. “Foi uma situação complicada”, admite Ângela Lourenço, que destaca frequentemente que a missão do instituto é promover a “salvaguarda de vidas e bens”. Neste caso específico, todos foram apanhados de surpresa. “Os fenómenos meteorológicos de escala inferior a dez quilómetros são muito difíceis de captar” antes de ocorrerem, remata.



À espera da chuva – Notar-se-ia na voz de Sandra Correia um certo tom de nervosismo? Seja como for, a videoconferência acabou e a Protecção Civil já sabe que se aproxima mau tempo. Com base nessa informação, esta entidade emite um comunicado de “aviso à população” onde se deixam alguns conselhos para lidar com o tempo adverso.
Agora, compete aos meteorologistas de serviço saber se as previsões se confirmam exactamente como esperam. Para já, esta quinta-feira está a ser, de facto, chuvosa. Se se confirma a gravidade esperada, só as observações o dirão.
10h55. Apagam-se as luzes na sala da videoconferência. No centro operacional de previsão do tempo, é altura de monitorizar o avanço das frentes frias e da nebulosidade. Depois da azáfama da preparação do PowerPoint, a calma parece ter regressado à sala. Sandra regressa aos seus afazeres, Ângela vai ajudá-la. Mas, entre as equipas de previsão meteorológica do IPMA, os tempos mortos não existem. Toca o telefone: uma estação de televisão chegará às 11h30 para saber as últimas. E um novo rebuliço se levanta.

*João Pedro Pincha

OBSERVADOR*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2018 às 20:11)

Homenagear João Corte - Real é dar-lhe a palavra _*“Há técnicos que falam sobre o tempo na TV e não são meteorologistas”*_:

https://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2017/08/6373-joao-corte-real-ha-tecnicos-que.html


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2018 às 21:07)

Gerofil disse:


> _*“Há técnicos que falam sobre o tempo na TV e não são meteorologistas”*_:



Muito já se teclou sobre isso no fórum.

Como exemplo, a Alba também fala sobre o tempo (no portal da AEMET) e não é meteorologista.

Realisticamente, só é necessário um meteorologista a falar na TV quando há eventos de gravidade muito elevada.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2018 às 22:51)

Orion disse:


> Muito já se teclou sobre isso no fórum. Como exemplo, a Alba também fala sobre o tempo (no portal da AEMET) e não é meteorologista. Realisticamente, só é necessário um meteorologista a falar na TV quando há eventos de gravidade muito elevada.



Não é agora o *momento* nem é este o tópico adequado para fazer essa discussão. Haja bom senso.


----------

